
How [and why] I invest in startups - gb9337
https://techcrunch.com/2018/05/23/how-and-why-i-invest-in-startups/
======
levlaz
Author - Ashton Kutcher ...

Surprisingly, I actually enjoyed reading this.

~~~
nsmog767
+1. Hard to know how much is PR but he actually said some insightful things
(ie know what you dont know). Curious how metrics driven he actually is.

~~~
aerosmile
He's actually brilliant. I heard him say somewhere else:

“One thing I’ve found unites most great entrepreneurs is that they’ve been
looking for hacks from early on in life. They’ve got determination that’s
unparalleled”

So true.

